# Sliding mirror doors in cabinet



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

My mom wants a new medicine cabinet. Since it's so big, about 4' wide, she would have to special order one. It was so expensive, they asked her if she was sure before they told her the price! So of course being the loving daughter, I volunteered to sacrifice my time and make it for her : )) Anyway, she wants 3 sliding mirror doors about 15" x 30" in it, preferably with just the glass no wood frame. The question is can I just cut the dados and let the mirrors slide on the wood or do I need one of those plastic track inserts? I'm a bit worried that the mirror will start cutting into the frame. I have some poplar to use for this because she going to paint it anyway. Thanks for any input.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You need a plastic track and I wish I could send you the set I have ,had it for a while never got a chance to use it.I have the bottom and top part with 3 slots would perfect for you.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You might check with the local glass shop. They sometimes carry the tracks and other related parts.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 17, 2007)

I second the motion for the tracks.

If the glass doesn't come with a rough spot on the bottom edge, it'll eventually get one, and that will wear the wooden grooves.

Here's one link to a product that will do what you want. Lew is probably right about the glass company.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2275&filter=sliding%20door


----------

